# Kayelle's Chicken Paprikash



## Kayelle (Feb 16, 2011)

I was asked to post this from the dinner thread, so here it is. 
It's a family favorite, and no, it's not too spicy for kids..they love the pretty color too.

It's important that you have high quality Hungarian paprika for the best results. Paprika is the star here. 

3 Tbs butter
1 extra large white onion, sliced thin
2 large bell peppers, one green and one red, cut in strips
4 large cloves garlic, pressed or grated
3  heaping Tbs. flour
1 Tbs. hot paprika
1 Tbs. sweet paprika
2 cups chicken broth (I like Swanson's best, lol)
2 Tbs. tomato paste (I like the tube kind)
1 1/2 lbs. boneless skinless chicken thighs cut in bite size pieces.
(you can use breasts if you must, but thighs are better imo)
salt and pepper to taste
1 cup sour cream, I like Greek yogurt best.

 Saute'  onions, peppers and garlic in butter. Cover and cook a few  minutes, stirring occasionally.  Stir in flour and paprika. Cook and stir 1 to 2 minutes. Add chicken broth and tomato paste. Cook and stir until sauce comes to a boil. Add  chicken, bring to a boil and reduce heat to low. Cover  and cook 20 to 25 minutes or until chicken is no longer pink in center,  stirring occasionally. Season with salt and pepper to taste.
Place sour cream in  small bowl. Slowly pour 1/4 cup thickened sauce into sour cream,  stirring constantly until blended. Repeat with additional 1/4 cup.  Slowly pour sour cream mixture back into skillet, stirring constantly to  prevent sour cream from separating. Bring mixture nearly to a boil, but don't boil.  Turn off heat.
It's best served over home made Spaetzle, but if I'm feeling lazy, I serve it over hot buttered wide noodles. Sprinkle with parsley if you're feeling fancy.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 16, 2011)

THANKS! It's on the menu for next week. I have chicken thighs in the freezer...and everything else I need.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 16, 2011)

mmmm...
I always say I'm going to make this someday. 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 16, 2011)

That looks delicious !!!!!

I am so making it soon.  Thanks!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it's real "comfort food" and hope you enjoy it guys......

I can't stress enough, that old jar of McCormick paprika you've had in the pantry isn't going to cut it for this though.
I can find this kind at my local grocery, and hope you can too.  I used up all the paprika I brought home from Budapest.

Traditional Hungarian Paprika from igourmet.com at SHOP.COM


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds wonderful!  Thanks Kayelle!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 17, 2011)

kayelle kituno koszonom szepen Magyar mama


----------



## jennyema (Feb 17, 2011)

I've got me some delish penzey's sweet and half paprika that's gonna get used on Sunday for this!!!


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds Great! Copied.


----------

